# How do you find a "GOOD" couseler



## jumper21 (Jun 18, 2008)

How do I find a good couseler?

I have talked to a few and they all are so generic and seem like they want to hear themselves talk. Credentials are great, but i have core issues with the couseler. 

Is there a website? or anything?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I guess I like adventures! In recent years I have totally quit asking friends and acquaintances to recommend people (whether they be doctors, plumbers, mechanics, counselors, ect.) to me. Every time I used one of these highly recommended people, I had disasters. You just wouldn't believe the stories I could tell! So, my new strategy is to pick someone totally at random from the yellow pages. Yep, the first counselor was selected that way and it didn't work out; he was okay, but I just couldn't relate to him very well. The second (and current) therapist was a perfect match for me.

There's another advantage to going to someone completely unknown. You have NO expectations when you walk thru the door.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

ask him/her how he/she measures success and watch him or her squirm in his/her chair trying to answer.


----------

